# Debian: Promise ATA/Raid Controller bin am verzweifeln....



## Payne_of_Death (24. Mai 2004)

Servus, 

also hab diese Woche mal mein fesches Debian Paket erhalten und wollte voller Tatendrang Debian heute installieren jedoch...... 

Situation: 
- Rechner ist ein alter P2 man höre und staune 
- Durch die 160GB HDD und durch die Tatsache das das DVD-ROM nicht am Mainboard betrieben werden kann hab ich eine Erweiterungskarte im Einsatz 

-> Promise Ultra133 TX2 

- Dadurch hab ich bei jeder Betriebssysteminstallation zunächst keine erkannte HDD 


-> Folge: Kann solange die HDD nicht erkannt wird Debian nicht installieren..... 


In der Windows Welt besonders gut bei Win2K, XP während der Installation jeden ATA/Raid Controller in Betrieb nehmen...... 

Bei Debian gibt es diese Möglichkeit auch Menüpunkt weiss ich gerade nicht, hat aber eine englische Beschreibung wenn ich die deutsche Sprache einstelle.... 

Hier wird verlangt das ich den Treiber in dem Unterverzeichnis "boot" hinterlege.... 

Da hab ich dann schnell den Treiber aus dem Internet gezogen und in dieses Verzeichnis auf ner Floppy überspielt.... 

Nun meckert Debian zwar nicht mehr erlaubt mir aber auch nicht ein Modul auszuwählen.... 


Meine Vermutung Debian braucht aus einem Unix Filesystem den Treiber als Unix Paket oder so.... 

Ich habe auch schon etliche Module unter bf24 getestet, aber jedes Mal kommt Modul konnte nicht geladen werden?

Hab auch das Howto von http://www.teamunix.de versucht klappt aber auch net.
Kernel komilieren kann ich net da es zurzeit mein einziger Rechner ist.

-> Unix Treiber finde ich bei http://www.promise.com/support/file/driver/1_ultra133_driver_b43.zip auch net.... 

Nun meine Frage wie will Debian das jetzt und was kann ich tun? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Mai 2004)

*Theoretisch ....*

.... solltest Du bei Deiner Installation die Möglichkeit haben Module die nötig sind zu aktivieren. Da lädst Du einen feschen RAID-Treiber (es gibt dergleichen mehrere). Damit habe ich bisher alle Promise und DaviControl Raid-Karten zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## Payne_of_Death (24. Mai 2004)

Wie soll das bitte gehen?

Ich habe hier ne Auswahl von Module via Flopy laden. Eine generelle Modulauswahl ist jedoch nicht möglich.

Ich glaube du hast nicht richtig verstanden ich benötige den Promise Treiber bzw. Modul bevor ich das Basissystem installieren kann.

Es ist mir bekannt soweit habe ich herausgefunden das nach der Installation des Basissystemes weitere Module ausgewählt werden können.

mit anderen Worten im Moment wird bei mir keine HDD erkannt und somit kann ich nicht installieren.....


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Mai 2004)

Man kann vor der Installation einige Module nachladen die evtl. benötigt werden. Somit kann man auch die Kernel unterstützung für Raid-Controller aktivieren. Woody hat einen eingebauten Treiber der die Festplatte als IDE Raid Device lädt. Ab Woody mit Kernel 2.4 sollte das ohne Probleme gehen. Ansonsten würde ich einen Kernel 2.6 empfehlen.

Ich habe Dich schon richtig verstanden. Du solltest Hauseigene Debian-Treiber laden können (ataraid und silraid, z. B.). Das geht auch OHNE über Disktette oder CD zu laden!

Weitere Nachladbare Module finden sich hier (Achtung! Die sind noch nicht überpüft worden, seit die Debian Server gehackt wurden!):
http://people.debian.org/~blade/install/preload/

weitere informationen:
http://people.debian.org/~blade/install/index.old.html#lvm

Startest Du mit "flavor" `compact'? Nimm bloss nicht 'vanilla' 
Je nach auswahl kannst Du andere Treiber nachladen (VOR DER INSTALLATION).

So, deinen Treiber den Du hast kannst du auf einer Bootdiskette unterbringen:
Das Modul (heißt normalerweise xxxirgendwasxx.o) muss auf die Treiber-Diskette in einen Ordner namens 'boot' kopiert werden. Nur dann wird der Treiber angenommen.

P.S.: Nicht so ruppig werden. Das kann jemand mal in den falschen Hals bekommen ...


----------



## Payne_of_Death (25. Mai 2004)

Hey,

sorry falls ich ruppig wurde aber zurzeit bin ich etwas angespannt.....

Also ich boote den bf24 soll ja bekanntlich am meisten aktuellen Treibersupport bieten.

Ich hab ja auch schon verschiedenste Module in den Unterordner boot platziert und auch verschiedenste Images versucht.

Ausser das ich ein Auswahlfeld hatte fürs Modul hat sich nichts ereignet...Wenn man die Module einladen will kommt als Fehlermeldung nur "Modul konnte nicht geladen werden"?

Mein aktueller Kenntnisstand sagt, dass ab Kernel 2.4.20-ac1 ein Treibersupport für den Promise Controller erst besteht.

Ich weiss auch wo ich den Kernel herbekomme, jedoch konnte ich mir das Teil noch nicht anschauen.

Ich muss nur noch den Kernel irgendwie installieren können.

Vielleicht hat sich dann mein Problem auch gelöst....

Ach ja auf CD 5 soll sich der aktuelle Kernel von bf24 befinden, leider aber ist die CD nicht bootbar (sollte es aber sein wie ich aus den Dokus entnehmen konnte, ausser CD 1 bootet bei mir nichts) .Des weiteren hab ich auch noch ne CD Update weiss aber net wozu die ist....

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für dein Hilfe

Gruß Christian


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Mai 2004)

Hi!
Naja, ich hab's nicht böse genommen, wollte nur höflich darauf hinweisen, das mal jemand den angespannten Ton als Angriff gegen sich sehen könnte.

Mich wundert ehrlich gesagt, das das nicht klappt. Ich habe bisher keine Probleme damit gehabt.

Hmm, wenn Du mutig bist (und eine gute Internetverbindung hast), kannst Du das Debian 'Sarge' 100 MB Netinstall Image von der Debian Homepage herunterladen und von der Bootdisk installieren. Sarge ist noch in der 'testing' Phase, aber schon sehr stabil - ich habe zumindest noch keine Probleme damit gehabt, das System läuft seit fast einem halben Jahr ohne Schwierigkeiten. Das Netinstall sollte einen neueren Kernel beinhalten - hier musste ich keinen weiteren Treiber für meinen Controller über Diskette laden, das richtige Modul wurde automatisch erkannt (Sarge beinhaltet einen neuen Installer mit verbesserter Hardwareerkennung - ist zwar noch nicht perfekt, aber besser als der alte Installer).

Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Tipp


----------



## Payne_of_Death (25. Mai 2004)

Ich würde aber gerne zunächst den Kernel versuchen welcher mir im Debian eMail Archiv (wie sich auch immer da diese Community nennt versuchen)

Nur weiss ich leider net wie mit diesem Kernel booten kann? Das soll ein Update sein eine pot file?

KAnnst du mir helfen?

Sorry bin zwar ein PC Crack jedoch ist Unix eine unbekanntes Ufer für mich....

Schon mal danke das du dich mit meinem 08/15 Prob abgibst....

Gruß Christian


----------

